# R5 Tilta like DIY Cooling System



## AttiBear (Sep 14, 2020)

Hey guys,

I did some testing with a Tilta like DIY cooling system on my R5 and I was able to significantly boost internal recording time with it. Did by any chance anybody hear something new about Tilta's cooling system and when it can be expected? I really do have high hopes for their solution.






Hope this helps some of you 

Atti


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2020)

AttiBear said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I did some testing with a Tilta like DIY cooling system on my R5 and I was able to significantly boost internal recording time with it. Did by any chance anybody hear something new about Tilta's cooling system and when it can be expected? I really do have high hopes for their solution.
> 
> ...


Why is obeying the laws of physics _"a problem"_? It's the damn laws of physics! A Sony or Nikon or Panasonic or Fuji would create the same or very similar amount of heat IF they could shoot 8k, but they can't.

I HATE the way all these 'helpful' videos frame 'the issue'.


----------



## AttiBear (Sep 14, 2020)

I don't see the overheating as a "problem". It's simply an obstacle in certain situations which can be easily conquered if you know how to. If I can push the limits of the camera to get the best possible result out of it, I will and I'm sure others too. So why not share the knowledge? 

These R5 topics always spark heated discussion (pun intended), but I wouldn't trade my R5 for anything .


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2020)

AttiBear said:


> *I don't see the overheating as a "problem"*. It's simply an obstacle in certain situations which can be easily conquered if you know how to. If I can push the limits of the camera to get the best possible result out of it, I will and I'm sure others too. So why not share the knowledge?
> 
> These R5 topics always spark heated discussion (pun intended), but I wouldn't trade my R5 for anything .


Then why start the video with the dramatic soundtrack stating “_This is the Canon EOS R5, and we all know it has a problem.”?_


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 14, 2020)

Just my 2 cents...

I agree with @privatebydesign that the video title and start is very sensationalized, however one you get past that... the content is good and has merit. It's a shame it wasn't renamed something else... as although it might generate clicks, most of us are getting tiered of hearing this as an 'issue/problem/overheat'. Myself, I can't believe Canon even used that word because technically, it shuts down 'before' it overheats and causes damage. So that would be more like thermal shutdown or overheat protection.

It's a shame since my takeaway of the content was... 'Camera gets hot and you can cool it off to get longer run times, so the fan device that was announced could actually work'.

I really liked how you gave the parts needed to pull it off a cheap pre-built peltier cooler.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 14, 2020)

Technically it never shuts down*, it merely locks you out of some high bit rate video modes.

* Not that I have ever seen reliably reported.


----------



## Bdbtoys (Sep 15, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Technically it never shuts down*, it merely locks you out of some high bit rate video modes.
> 
> * Not that I have ever seen reliably reported.



See, even I did it... meant to say thermal lockout.


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 17, 2020)

AttiBear said:


> I don't see the overheating as a "problem". It's simply an obstacle in certain situations which can be easily conquered if you know how to. If I can push the limits of the camera to get the best possible result out of it, I will and I'm sure others too. So why not share the knowledge?
> 
> These R5 topics always spark heated discussion (pun intended), but I wouldn't trade my R5 for anything .


HI

Thanks for sharing.

When I tested 8k, with a USB fan set next to the camera I found I could restart recording after 15 mins for the full duration. This was with firmware 1.1 in an air conditioned room. Your experience seems different. Did you apply any active cooling or just leave it to the DIY solution?


----------



## Stu_bert (Sep 17, 2020)

Bdbtoys said:


> Just my 2 cents...
> 
> I agree with @privatebydesign that the video title and start is very sensationalized, however one you get past that... the content is good and has merit. It's a shame it wasn't renamed something else... as although it might generate clicks, most of us are getting tiered of hearing this as an 'issue/problem/overheat'. Myself, I can't believe Canon even used that word because technically, it shuts down 'before' it overheats and causes damage. So that would be more like thermal shutdown or overheat protection.
> 
> ...



Yep most of them seem to all do it that way on YT and SM to get subscribers - attract viewers by any means you can.... I just ignore that part and agree with you the take away is that this could be a viable option to help some who want to extend recording times and are presumably are using an external mic.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2020)

AttiBear said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I did some testing with a Tilta like DIY cooling system on my R5 and I was able to significantly boost internal recording time with it. Did by any chance anybody hear something new about Tilta's cooling system and when it can be expected? I really do have high hopes for their solution.
> 
> ...


There is a potential issue with the device. Canon has 3 sensors in the camera and cooling the back may lower the temp of one sensor and extend running time, but what about the other areas that might fry due to screwing with the algorithm by cooling one of the sensors? Someone should investigate before risking a expensive camera.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 17, 2020)

If I were looking for a aftermarket device, I'd consider a machined aluminum replacement base plate complete with weather sealing. It might even have fins or a attachment where you could apply active cooling. Getting heat out of the chassis seems to be the major issue but not the only one. There are already online kick starter projects but more people will throw money at anyone with a bunch of charts and a slick speaker. They always deliver what they promise - right?


----------

